# First timer injection questions



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'm not sure where to post this so hope someone can help me.  

Whoo Hoo,    I'm booked in to start treatment on 16th June 2006 and we are hoping DH can do my injections.  I really don't think I'll be able to do them myself (cry when having bloods taken - sorry)  I am really stressing over what time of day we will be able to do them.  

Can anyone give me some advice please,  If you are unable to do the injections yourself whats the best time of day to have them done.  Do I do them before work and set the alarm for earlys at the weekend. Or do them in the evening and that way not able to go out straight from work, not that I do anyway.  Oh I really don't know what to do.

Sorry to waffle but I'm really excited (feel sick) and really nervous.

We haven't told anyone about our treatment only parents and sister so have to share this with you all.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## ssds (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Widgey,
Dont worry - if you cannot manage to do them yourself Im sure your Dh will. Its surprising what you do when you have to ! I felt very similar to yourself but it is me that does most of mine now - infact we both want to do them, and in a way I look forward to it when its my go !! 
Sending you baby wishes and lots of luck xx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Widgey,

I've done 2 ICSI cycles and felt as nervous as you the first time. Needles...yuck!!

Luckily DH is a lot less squeamish than me so he took charge. We chose to do them in the evening, for us this worked out great. And to be honest it was not as bad as i expected.  It wasn't pleasant but strangely the pain and bruises made me more determined to keep going. Bizarre... but true!

Just remeber to do what feels right for you.... Good Luck


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi widgey

I know exactly how your feeling, ive always been absolutely terrified of needles so much so that i put off going to my gp about our fertility in fear of having to have a blood test!

And now a few years along the line i have totally overcome my fear, and am now fine with needles, when we had our first ivf cycle i was dreading having to inject myself as i was worried i would do it wrong and i cant hurt myself and thought that the needles would sting like hell, dh said he would do it for me so i relaxed a bit then, we chose to do our injections last thing at night as we would definately both be indoors from work etc, so 11pm was our chosen time, it got to the 1st day of starting injecting and my dh went to pieces he couldnt bring himself to stick a needle in me, i got the hump snatched the injection from him and shoved it in my leg!! then realised what i had just done and laughed my head off for about 20 mins, i didnt even feel it go in, it was fine, the 2nd one i got a bit nervous as i thought the 1st must have been a fluke, but nope still it was fine, i carried on doing it myself and all the way through it was ok, i even gave myself my trigger injection and that 1 is a proper syringe, that 1 stung very slightly but nothing i couldnt handle (im a total wuss aswell) i was so proud of myself. 

we are due to begin another cycle of icsi and i have no worries about doing my own injections again, it all seems alot worse than it actually is, and i did seriously have a needle phobia!

ive waffled on i know but hope that has helped you, good luck with your treatment and im sure your injections will be fine.

Danni x x


----------



## Tab (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi... Good luck with your 1st cycle, I hope it works for you.

I have had 3 attempts, 1 IVF, 1 ICSI and just had egg collection with our 3rd attempt.

I chose to do my own injections because I would know if I was hurting myself!  Anyway, the 1st ever injection I shook for 15 mins before plunging the needle into the top of my leg!  After that it was easy, in a weird sort of way I looked forward to it.  The 2nd attempt was really easy, I just got straight on with it and my husband would laugh as I had the needle cap between my teeth and just didn't hesitate injecting, said I looked like a junkie off the tv!

Anyway, this attempt has been even easier.  I am with a new clinic and they recommended that the injections went into my tummy rather than my leg.  Apparently there are fewer nerve endings in your tummy and I have to say it was much less uncomfortable (not painful thats too strong a word for it).  Also, not that it would have anything to do with where you injected, but I am just superstitious, but I have had a much better response this time (different drug this time as well).  So if you wanted my advice I would inject into your tummy and you don't have to stab it in, just push it in slowly, you wont really feel it trust me!

Your clinic should give you injection training anyway, but ask about tummy injections they were much better for me.

Hope this helps...

Tab x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi widgey and welcome hun - good luck with the injections and with the ICSI

Kate


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Steph, Emma, Danni, Tab, Kate  

THANK YOU all for your kind replies, you have all helped to make me feel a little less stressed.  

We are still not sure what time of day we will do them but after reading some of your replies I am now considering doing the injections myself (god I'm feeling brave) although I'm frightened I'll inject myself with air bubbles or something.  Maybe I could get DH to prepare them in the kitchen or bathroom out of sight then I could do the actual injection.

The staff nurse I spoke to at the hospital already recommended I inject in the tummy rather than the leg. She said we could do either but said the tummy hurts less.  I personally wouldn't feel right putting the injections in my leg as physiologically feel by putting them in my tummy would be the best place for them to help them work if you know what I mean.

Thanks again ladies, Keep in touch & I'll let you know how I get on.

Bubbles to all  

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya widgey - glad we could help u - im a student nurse and think also the tummy hurts less than the leg but its your preference!

Good luck

Kate


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hiya I did my own injections. My DH goes faint at the sight of a needle so I had no choice! Did most most of them in my tummy which was less painful and didn'r often bleed or bruise. Don't worry about them, you get quite into them as time goes on and in a weird way it feels good to think that you are actually doing something positive to address the problem. I did all mine at night because I was more relaxed then than in the morning when I am in a rush to get to work. I don't think the exact time is that important either - as long as it is taken at approximately the same time every day thats the main thing. I usually took it at about 11.30pm but on a couple of occasions I took it at 1am when I got home late. Also I ran out of drugs one time and only took a half dose in the evening - had to get an emergency booster in the morning from the clinic to make up the dose. They were not overly worried about that. So don't worry - stay relaxed!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Widgey,

I was also a bit weirded out about injecting myself, but in the end the thought of it was worse than reality. I started off by putting an ice cube wrapped in a tissue to numb the area (I chose tummy over the leg as I have more fat there!). I didn't feel a thing. Was more weird looking at it go in than painful. I have a good FF who has a needle phobia and she swears by a cream called Emla that you apply 40 mins before and it numbs the area. 

But recently I dispensed with the ice cube and just went for it. By pinching and holding the area before I inject I still didn't feel anything.

So, good good luck. 

Lou
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Widgey and Welcome to FF

Judging by the replies you've had it seems many of us are worried about those damn Injections  Lots of positve stories there, DH drew mine up and I injected we did ours in the evenings too, always in my leg tho  Sounds Like the tummy is a better choice. 

Wishing you heaps of   & 

Have you joined the Cycle buddies for June/July 
heres the Link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,25.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## spring blossom (May 14, 2006)

I can understand your nervousness and fear about having injections.  If I'm honest, I'm a nurse so I don't have any fear of needles but can have sympathy about how you feel.  I think that after you do the first one, you will overcome most of your anxiety.
Most of us will have done something in our lives when we have put something off and put it off and picked up the courage to do something and when we have come to do it, we've said, what was all the fuss about?  I suppose its like taking medicine that tastes disgusting.  Its mind over matter, you do it but you don't think about it.


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi to all,

Thanks to Spring Blossom, Dizzi Squirrel, Lou, Wrenster, Kate, for your lovely thoughful replies.

Just got back from a week in Spain so catching up with all the posts.

Well phoned the clinic this morning to confirm everything OK with my perscription for Friday. Woo Hoo 4 days to go, can't believe its nearly here.

I'll let you all know how I get on.

Thanks again

Love
Widgey
xx


[br]Posted on: 17-06-2006, 16:38:58Hello,

Just wanted to let you know started d/r yesterday and the injections are going fine (don't know what all the fuss is about.....  ha ha)

We have decided to do them at 7am before we go to work and this seems the best plan for us so far. Did our first one at the appointment yesterday afternoon and nurse was wonderful. I shed a few tears , think I was more scared than anything but after DH injected me I felt fine. He is an absolute star. I really wanted to get the courage to do them myself but don't think I could. If DH has to go away with work (which he sometimes does) I will ask my sister to do them for me as a back up. She has already offered and is a nurse so doesn't mind giving injections but like me she doesn't like receiving them.

I feel fine so far after just two injections and am sure they will become second nature in a few days.

Good Luck to you all.

Widgey
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I've just read through this thread and I'm glad the injections are going well.  I had a serious needle phobia when we started our first cycle.  When the nurse did the first injection i nearly fainted!  Then when I had to do one I cried and screamed for an hour!!  Anyway, they have become second nature and I'm sure they will to you too.  best of luck and keep us posted!

Tracy xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tracy

Thanks for the reply, your message made me giggle   but I know it wasn't funny at the time.

Injections are going fine, yesterdays was a bit of a sting and made me jump I scared DH more but nothing to worry about.  DH makes me laugh, every morning he goes off into the bathroom to prepare the drugs and shouts "READY" and I always reply NO !!!        

Oh well, not long left.

Good luck with ICSI number 2.

Take Care
Widgey
xx


----------

